# Cikira RV



## JRogers (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a 2007 21' classic cruiser Cikira rv. It was bought new June 10 2008. About a year ago the floors started getting soft. they told us to get bent. Mind you this camper is STILL under warranty. Here's a video to show all the MFG defects...hence a Friday afternoon and a Monday morning build.

part1
http://www.vimeo.com/11938494

part 2
http://www.vimeo.com/11940056


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 1, 2010)

Re: Cikira RV

Pal, 
I gotta point some things out.....

First, I am not supporting this manufacture...in fact I have never heard of them...BUT....

You say you bought it in June 2008...you say you have owned it less then 2 years...OK, but look again at your manufactures tag....It was built in July 2006.  It was almost TWO years old the day you bought it.  Your trailer is now almost FOUR years old.  This trailer probably had been leaking and rot beginning the day you bought it.  This started as "Lot Rot".  Your dealer should have inspected this trailer before it was sold.  

Warranties state to inspect the roof and all sealed joints twice a year.  You probably don't have to do something each inspection, but you need to look.  Apparently, you have not checked joints either.  When water gets in, this is what you get.  I am not surprised your not getting warranty support.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Re: Cikira RV

well J Rodger I have watched both and very much surprise that you bought it.I hope you did not buy off the internet sight unseen, if so it was a very bad thing to do. And if you bought it at a dealer surely you did an inspection of it before you bought. The thing you are showing does not happen over night so it must have had some damage when you bought it.   Good luck with it


----------



## JRogers (Jun 2, 2010)

Re: Cikira RV

But... The complaint was made with cikira after we owned it for one year. It was bought from a local dealer by my parents.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 2, 2010)

Re: Cikira RV

You may have just told us why your not getting any warranty support.  If your parents bought it and titled it in their names, then gave or sold it to you, your the SECOND owner.  NO manufactures warranty extends to the second owner in the RV world.

Not having heard of Cikira before, I will bet it is a small company and probably not the best trailer made, but maintence has to be done on all of them.  I have seen top companies say: "Sorry, no owner maintaince"  In this day and time, we hear it more and more. 

In your first video, you show the rear roof seal.  That looks orginial to me.  After 4 years, it looks like I would expect it to look.  The front roof seal, where the front filon comes into the roof, looks like it has clear silicone on it.  That is NOT the correct sealant to use with EPDM roofing.  Needs to be a Self Leveling sealant that you can get at any dealer.  NOT Wal-Mart!  All that has been put down the front is clear silicone, again should have been a better sealant.  

Like Hollis says, I wish you good luck, but your trailer has mold, mildew and rot in it.  It will be a miracle to save it now.


----------



## JRogers (Jun 2, 2010)

Re: Cikira RV

Im doing the work on it. its theirs still. the silicone was done to stop the water leaks from where ever they were coming from. that silicone has done a better job than that garbage pile of mess that was there. The warranty was denied because cikira did not like the dealer. They are saying that they pulled some shady stuff that had nothing to do with them. And as for saving it, Im doing a pretty good job at that.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Re: Cikira RV

like I said before Good luck and keep us posted on your results.


----------



## JRogers (Jun 2, 2010)

Re: Cikira RV

Thanks hollis. I know its an uphill battle.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 3, 2010)

Re: Cikira RV



JRogers, 

Just because a manufacture does not like the dealer, that is no reason to deny warranty...I would try to talk to them directly. The more wood on the fire the hotter it burns.


----------



## JRogers (Oct 26, 2010)

Re: Cikira RV

Hey again. Well there is now a soft spot in front of the entry door and the wall is compressing the floor in another and it made the wall sink in a spot 1/4"  Looks like im going to have to gut the camper and replace the whole floor.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 26, 2010)

Re: Cikira RV

sorry to hear about your on going problems.


----------

